# Frankfurt contrasts



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

MetroSilesia said:


> oh yes i'm a fan, sure the metro in Frankfurt is dirty and dangerous thats fakt, and there is a little bit of Chaos, but i like it. I like also other systems in Germany and Europe. But Frankfurts stations are really dirty if you look at Stuttgart, Hannover or Essen for example.


You're the first person I've ever heard to call it dangerous I have to say as no one I've met has ever described any transit system in Germany/Austria/Switzerland as dangerous! Sure, a few stations look a little grimy but like I said; certainly no worse than other transit systems I've ridden on worldwide - heck compared to most of Sydney's underground stations that I visited, Frankfurt almost looks clean. 

Anyway, I look forward to more shots from your camera mate, keep up the good work!


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

I like your pics too! nice!!


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

really nice pics...... dirty u-stations . I would say Hamburg (for Germany). Many stations outside the center there look rundown.


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*new pics comming soon*

nightshots from 10th May 09, the weather was really bad....


















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

stunning night pics kay:
keep it coming


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*At and around the "Römer"*


























Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Main-Panorama*

















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*some single-pics off the skyscrapers*

City-Hochhaus



Eurotower



Gallileo



Japan-Center


Dresdner Bank Turm + Skyper





Trianon



Schweizer National Turm


Messeturm


Westend Gate


Kastor


Westhafentower



Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Offenbach/Main*

Some pics of Skyscrapers from Frankfurts "brothertown" Offenbach:lol:










Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Fantastic city, nice pics!


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Goethe-University*

Now some pics of the Goethe-University at Grüneburgplatz ans views on parts of the skyline from the area.













Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Goethe-University*














Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Goethe-University*














Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Goethe-University*














Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Alte Oper*

At the old opera (Alte Oper) and around












Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Alte Oper*












Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Messe*

At and around the fair of Frankfurt.












Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Messe*














Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Messe*















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Next!


----------

